# Which would you buy



## nat1234 (Feb 17, 2020)

Next year i'm taking an "incubator" class where you get to design your own product
I'm planning on creating a rabbit cage that is large enough for rabbits while still being convenient for rabbit owners
so if given the option...


----------



## StellaBunny (Feb 17, 2020)

I'd choose the one that has more length, so the rabbit has a bit of a larger area for "zoomies"


----------



## nat1234 (Feb 18, 2020)

StellaBunny said:


> I'd choose the one that has more length, so the rabbit has a bit of a larger area for "zoomies"


thank you i'll keep that in mind


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Feb 18, 2020)

I’m on the opposite side. I’d choose the squarer one as not everyone (including myself) has space to put a 6ft cage.
Is it meant to be an outdoor hutch or an indoor cage?
I think the squarer cage will fit in most people’s homes and although it’s not enough to do zoomies neither size is enough for proper bunny play. But again, just my opinion on what I’d do. If I were to buy, I’d make the 3x4 one a home base and have bunny out to play most the day.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 18, 2020)

I'd choose neither as neither one meets the minimum recommended requirements for space. However if it would be explained in a crystal clear manner that this is _in conjunction with_ several hours of out-of-cage exercise time _every day_, then either one.


----------



## nat1234 (Feb 19, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> I'd choose neither as neither one meets the minimum recommended requirements for space. However if it would be explained in a crystal clear manner that this is _in conjunction with_ several hours of out-of-cage exercise time _every day_, then either one.


What's the minimum? I thought it was 12 sq ft


----------



## nat1234 (Feb 19, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> I'd choose neither as neither one meets the minimum recommended requirements for space. However if it would be explained in a crystal clear manner that this is _in conjunction with_ several hours of out-of-cage exercise time _every day_, then either one.


Indoor 
I'm leaning more towards 4x3 as well 
I just thought it would be nice to maybe introduce a cage to the market that's proper sizing for rabbits as all pet store cages are too small.
Next year I could possible get a prototype to use for my bunny and if all goes well I could get it in maybe a local pet store. I just want it to encourage new bunny owners to provide a lot of space for their bunnies without it being too big to keep in the home


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 19, 2020)

Well the minimum is 18 square feet so 6'x3' or 4'x5' would be best, but that would take up a lot of room. Maybe build the 3'x4' cage and then build a playpen that would be attached to it. It looks huge when you do the playpen, and honestly it would be best just for the rabbit to free roam. Many people get small rabbit cages and such, but rabbits need as much room as a cat. 
I think it would be best to build a kit that comes with a 3'x4' or 2'x6' hutch and then have a playpen connected to it. Also in the hutch build an attached hay feeder that is very large so that the rabbit gets enough hay and the person who buys it doesn't get a tiny little hay feeder that holds barely any hay.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 19, 2020)

nat1234 said:


> What's the minimum? I thought it was 12 sq ft



The recommended sizes vary among organizations. There is a list of some of these on the 1st post here:
https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/2020-indoor-cages-add-your-photo.96731/

The smallest recommendation is qualified with 4 hours daily of out-of-cage time. So 12 sq ft is only ok for short periods of time but not without that 4 hours every day outside of the cage.

The House Rabbit Society (in US) suggests 30 sq ft minimum (cage and play area combined), while the Rabbit Welfare Assoc Fund (in UK) suggests 60 sq ft.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 19, 2020)

nat1234 said:


> I just thought it would be nice to maybe introduce a cage to the market that's proper sizing for rabbits as all pet store cages are too small.
> Next year I could possible get a prototype to use for my bunny and if all goes well I could get it in maybe a local pet store. I just want it to encourage new bunny owners to provide a lot of space for their bunnies without it being too big to keep in the home



I had the same thought awhile back and started some preliminary plans.  Somewhere I have a folder with all of my scale drawings. I tried to make it customizable. Then life got busy and I haven't gotten back to it. It'd be great if you could come up with one of appropriate size. Maybe include an attachable pen??


----------



## Diane R (Feb 20, 2020)

Indoor rabbits really do not need cages. Waste of money and no cage is big enough. RWAF guideline is 24/7 access to at least 60 square foot. Far better to bunny proof a room or give them a large pen with a couple of litter trays and a few places to hide. I would really like to see a design for a good, very large and tall playpen with a couple of walk-in doors, that can be easily adjusted and moved around and attached to walls. Ideally no metal bars that bunnies could chew on.


----------



## nat1234 (Feb 20, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> I'd choose neither as neither one meets the minimum recommended requirements for space. However if it would be explained in a crystal clear manner that this is _in conjunction with_ several hours of out-of-cage exercise time _every day_, then either one.





Theo said:


> Well the minimum is 18 square feet so 6'x3' or 4'x5' would be best, but that would take up a lot of room. Maybe build the 3'x4' cage and then build a playpen that would be attached to it. It looks huge when you do the playpen, and honestly it would be best just for the rabbit to free roam. Many people get small rabbit cages and such, but rabbits need as much room as a cat.
> I think it would be best to build a kit that comes with a 3'x4' or 2'x6' hutch and then have a playpen connected to it. Also in the hutch build an attached hay feeder that is very large so that the rabbit gets enough hay and the person who buys it doesn't get a tiny little hay feeder that holds barely any hay.


thank you they hay feeder is a super good idea as well


----------



## nat1234 (Feb 20, 2020)

Diane R said:


> Indoor rabbits really do not need cages. Waste of money and no cage is big enough. RWAF guideline is 24/7 access to at least 60 square foot. Far better to bunny proof a room or give them a large pen with a couple of litter trays and a few places to hide. I would really like to see a design for a good, very large and tall playpen with a couple of walk-in doors, that can be easily adjusted and moved around and attached to walls. Ideally no metal bars that bunnies could chew on.


I agree free roaming can be good as well as x pens 
but the reality is many people buy bunnies without knowing what they're getting into so i feel that at least offering a large cage, as cages are marketed for rabbits, could be beneficial for a rabbits well being rather than a 3x1.5 ft cage or something


----------



## nat1234 (Feb 21, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> I had the same thought awhile back and started some preliminary plans.  Somewhere I have a folder with all of my scale drawings. I tried to make it customizable. Then life got busy and I haven't gotten back to it. It'd be great if you could come up with one of appropriate size. Maybe include an attachable pen??


I think i'll try to also incorporate an exercise pen but then again i'm worried about how much the entire thing would have to sell for 
but if i'm unable to include a pen due to the cost becoming too high i would definitely include on the box that rabbits need time outside of this cage 
i won't be starting till next year so i am a bit ahead of myself but i have already started pre planning, i still have plenty of time to improve on the idea


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Feb 21, 2020)

Maybe you could sell them as seperate items. Also people sell bulks of wood for pretty cheap. So that could cut down marketing costs. It’s really cool that your doing that though!


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 21, 2020)

nat1234 said:


> but if i'm unable to include a pen due to the cost becoming too high i would definitely include on the box that rabbits need time outside of this cage



Most people won't read the box  unfortunately. 

There is a guinea pig cage that comes with an exercise pen. The pen is only 22" tall (too short for a rabbit) and the cage itself is too small. Even so, it still sells for $130. That should give you some hope in knowing what people are willing to spend. They spend even more on wooden hutches.
https://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/...e-and-play-pen-habitat-55258.html?cgid=600201


----------



## nat1234 (Feb 21, 2020)

i think it would be possible to do two and promote them as products that should go hand in hand 
maybe even the option to buy all in one, which would be cheaper if bundled, or sell separately if maybe someone wanted to used only the exercise pen or already had an x pen and just wants the cage or needs the cage as a home base type of deal but allows the rabbit to free range 
thank you for all the advice


----------



## Hermelin (Feb 21, 2020)

You might also specify towards which breeds/weight the cage will fit for. So not a person thinks a rabbit cages fit all the sizes. The size of the bunny will truly matter if a bunny can binky in the cage or not.

Myself own a pet shop indoor cage that have 1 sq m as floor area (1,5 m X 0,75 m). It’s quite clumsy and not easy cleaning. It’s perfect for my netherland dwarf but not for my other bunnies


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 21, 2020)

I recently saw an article about housing options and it said something like "This Flemish Giant needs a whole dog kennel because it is so big." I was shocked at how they thought that a Flemish would need _only_ a dog kennel. Imagine what they were housing their small rabbits in!


----------



## nat1234 (Feb 21, 2020)

Theo said:


> I recently saw an article about housing options and it said something like "This Flemish Giant needs a whole dog kennel because it is so big." I was shocked at how they thought that a Flemish would need _only_ a dog kennel. Imagine what they were housing their small rabbits in!


oh gosh if i had a flemish giant i would definitely just free range


----------



## Leo the Lop (Feb 22, 2020)

I like the 2x6 one because it gives more room to kind of run which is what rabbits really need. And also it won’t stick out as far from the wall and be in the way as much, which is a problem I already have with other cages. I think it’s good you are trying to make a better option for those who can’t let their rabbits free roam. It would be awesome for my 2 pound Polish .. a couple doors on the front that can double as ramps for exiting/entering the cage, and couple doors on top for access. . I would buy it!


----------



## nat1234 (Feb 27, 2020)

Leo the Lop said:


> I like the 2x6 one because it gives more room to kind of run which is what rabbits really need. And also it won’t stick out as far from the wall and be in the way as much, which is a problem I already have with other cages. I think it’s good you are trying to make a better option for those who can’t let their rabbits free roam. It would be awesome for my 2 pound Polish .. a couple doors on the front that can double as ramps for exiting/entering the cage, and couple doors on top for access. . I would buy it!


thank youu!


----------



## Cloverhouse (Feb 27, 2020)

For a small bunny, the long one, for others the square one. I've seen rabbits run laps in their cages and for larger breeds it's easier for them to make the wider turn at a quicker pace.


----------



## Binky4eva (Feb 28, 2020)

Zoomies are great. Binkies are great. Is it going to be inside or out? Sorry if I missed that.


----------



## Binky4eva (Feb 28, 2020)

Have you thought of bunny proofing a room or part of your house for her? There are some good suggestions on certain sites about how to do with regards to baseboards, electrical cords, baby gates etc etc. Just a thought.


----------



## nat1234 (Mar 1, 2020)

Binky4eva said:


> Zoomies are great. Binkies are great. Is it going to be inside or out? Sorry if I missed that.


inside i don't really support outdoor housing personally


----------



## nat1234 (Mar 1, 2020)

Binky4eva said:


> Have you thought of bunny proofing a room or part of your house for her? There are some good suggestions on certain sites about how to do with regards to baseboards, electrical cords, baby gates etc etc. Just a thought.


it's a product for a class i'm taking next year meant to be a suitable option for rabbit housing because all current pet store cages are too small


----------

